# Ultramarines



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

I started a project back a while ago, before all the system errors happened and it was lost, but I thought now I would start it again.

This is a project showing my version of an Ultramarine Color scheme. The thought behind it is the Marines start off primarily Blue and Silver and as they go up in rank ( Sergeant, Veteran, Captain, etc) more gold is added to there colors. I'm hoping this will make the higher ranking models stand out more. I don't have any fluff to back this Chapter as I am not a very creative writer. 

Please feel free to leave any comments, critics, or suggestions as this is my first army and I have not been painting for that long so I am always looking for new ideas and/or skills.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Ultramarine Terminators*

These are my first attempt at Terminators as well as one of my first attempts at doing a Power Sword. These models are of course from the Assault on Black Reach set. I hand painted everything including all the symbols on the armor.
(Updated the Photos)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

They look pretty good from what I can make out, the pictures are quite blurry. 

Check you're using the macro setting on your camera (the little flower symbol) and try and get a small tripod for it if you can, it will make taking pictures a lot easier.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Check you're using the macro setting on your camera (the little flower symbol) and try and get a small tripod for it if you can, it will make taking pictures a lot easier.


I second this motion but apart from that they look good


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Assault Marines*

Please excuse the photo quality, I am still trying to learn how to take good quality photos of miniatures, as I get better I will replace older photos. 

Here are my first Assault Marines. I again did all the painting by hand including the symbols and was trying for a bit more realism by adding the scorch marks to the jump packs. I also am trying to bring my army together by making things such as the Power Fist and Power Weapons all following the same color scheme, in the case of the Power Fist Silver hand with gold fingers and Power Weapons will be Red with white lightning.

(Updated Photos)


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion on the photos, another of my issues is trying to get the right amount of lighting in my dark house as well as figuring the right distance from the camera  I really just wanted to get some photos up and this project started. I'll go back and try to fix the pictures whenI have a bit more time to work on them.


----------



## G8Keeper (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking good so far. As for the lighting, grab yourself a cheap desk lamp and some daylight bulbs, position the lamp behind and slightly above where you set your camera up with a white/ light blue background and you should find a vast improvement.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*HQ Chaplain*

This was the first HQ I ever painted. I tried to keep with the Chaplains wearing black armor but still adding a bit more blue than usual to tie him into the rest of the army. I also liked the idea of making the parchment at his waist blue instead of the usual color.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Tactical Squad 1*

This was my first painted Tactical Squad. I actually made this squad from a bunch of bits my friend gave me when I first started putting my army together. Hence why some don't have power packs and the Sergeant has a Dark Angels power pack. This was also before I got better at dry brushing the flesh of the marines. I have another Sergeant that I need to finish the highlights on but hopefully I will be able to get him up tonight.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Rhino*

Now what Tactical Squad would be complete without its transport. This was my first vehicle that I ever painted. I was happy with most of it except I went a little over zealous with the weathering effects. I have since learned and hopefully my next one will be better.
I also found I don't really like painting vehicles (especially since I do it all by hand). There is to much flat empty space and I get bored.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*WIP Dreadnought*

And for fun here is a Dreadnought I am currently working on as well. My friend plays Necrons and I figured I would give him a good slap in the face by making my Dreadnought ripping apart one of his models. I guess you could say it was my declaration of war! ;P


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Love the Dreadnought lol And I'm quite happy to see someone actually taking the time to set up a backdrop, instead of use seeing their dining room furniture lol


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Ddraig, I saw a lot of other ppl who post good quality pics up using backdrops so I figured it was mandatory


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Sergeant*

Here is some pics of the Sergeant I mentioned in an earlier post. I kit bashed him together from a lot of the Commander set (if you can't tell ).
The direction of the lighting is still not were I want it so I'll have to play with that a bit more.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

The lighting looks too intense. If you could make a rig like you see at photography studios where a sheet is basically surrounding a lamp then that should soften it up a lot.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's an old tutorial on photographing your minis *KAZZAAAAMM!*

I would also recommend using Photobucket as it has some pretty good editing stuff built into the site. As the tutorial says, don't use the zoom on your camera, its far better to use software and crop the picture instead. You can also brighten and sharpen the pics using Photobucket or you could use some editing software of your own if you prefer. 

Anyway, I hope that helps a little, keep up the good work!

(Its also nice to know I'm not the only one who hates painting vehicles!)


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

@Ddraig: I'll try and play with your suggestion on trying to get the light to soften, right now I am using a desk lamp, probably have it to close and not at the right angle it needs to be.

@Norm: I'll look through the tutorial once I get a chance. Right now I am using Photoscape which I got from this thread:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=121666

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions!


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Chapter Master/ Captain*

Here is my first Captain I painted. This was the first cape I did and know I messed it up, but I have some Dark Angels coming in soon that I am going to paint which should give me more practice doing robes and capes.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

not a bad log mate, if your using varnish mate which it looks like you are its a bit to glossy mate I find the best one to use is the army painter anti shine varnish mate its seals your models and they stay looking good


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

Is there a brush on version? I have tried to use Spray on varnish before, I believe GW stuff, and it ended up frosting my models which ruined all my work. And then a friend of mine tried the same stuff different can and the same thing happened to his model. So I'm kind of scared to use spray varnish....


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I use spray army painter ive only made a mistake once, now I do thin layers and let fully dry before you decide the need to add more. forget the gw spray


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Dreadnought*

Here is that Dreadnought from an earlier post. Its all finished now 
Tried out using a blue ink for a wash after doing the highlights for the first time. I liked the way it came out so I will probably continue to use that particular technique.


----------



## RedInventor (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks awesome man, I love the wrecked Necron!


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue ink is cool I've used it a lot you can do so much with it it does dry glossy at times that's where the mat varnish is good, our dreadnought must be brothers as they have both got crushed necrons in there grasp, he he


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Back Again*

Well after a lot of moving and getting myself all setup I can finally begin painting again. I also usually paint a whole lot get burned out and take a break for a bit and then come back.
So first off is a pic of the Rhino from earlier in the thread. After playing someone who had script written on their Rhino, I felt like mine needed a little too. I also added the arrow to show that it is meant for a tactical squad.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Assault Terminator*

And here is one of my Assault Terminator with a Storm Shield and Thunder Hammer. Its is only base coated at the moment, but wanted to show pictures of each stage of its development.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Day 2*

Here is the terminator by the end of today. This was my first time doing a thunder hammer and I like it, but I believe I can definitely do better. I still need to add the gold color and then I will begin my lightening the model all the way up to extreme highlights.This was also the first time I tried using the blue ink on the silver, I'm hoping by the time I am done I can make it look like the blue is reflecting off the silver. At least thats my goal.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking good so far. I definitely like the idea of adding more old to higher ranked individuals, that will for sure set them apart from just any plain marine or termie. Looking forward to seeing more of your progress.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Day 3 Finished*

All done. I don't know why but the actual finished model always looks so much better than the photo. Must be how our eyes perceive colors vs a cheap camera 
Either way I am definitely happy with it.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Army Painted So Far*

Here is what I have painted so far all together. Not a whole lot done, but it grows bit by bit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some nice work going on here. The scheme reminds me more of Astral Claws than smurfs, but that's no bad thing.



Tymesious said:


> Not a whole lot done, but it grows bit by bit.


That's the way to go, slow and steady wins the race. Why don't you try the Army Painting Challenge next year? You'd be surprised at how quickly your army grows over the 12 months. It's not too late to jump in now. You won't get the medal because you won't get the 10 entries done between now and May, but it helps stay motivated and work to a deadline.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Some nice work going on here. The scheme reminds me more of Astral Claws than smurfs, but that's no bad thing.
> 
> 
> That's the way to go, slow and steady wins the race. Why don't you try the Army Painting Challenge next year? You'd be surprised at how quickly your army grows over the 12 months. It's not too late to jump in now. You won't get the medal because you won't get the 10 entries done between now and May, but it helps stay motivated and work to a deadline.


Thanks Khrone's Fist. I just looked up a pic of the Astral Claws and I can see the resemblance. If I just added more metallic and took away some of the blue. 

I thought about entering before and maybe I will for next years, I just havent before because my time for painting can be erratic so it can be difficult to meet those deadlines, plus I dont want to take away the fun of painting by adding a potential stressful deadline ;P


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Drop Pod*

Decided to work on a Drop Pod today, even though I don't really enjoy painting the vehicles. I primarily play with drop pods and it has never felt right dropping them in unpainted. Its only base coated at the moment and I still have more of that to do. I'll post my progress in a few days.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Everything Unpainted*

Here is a photo of everything I still have to paint. There is always more...


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Update on Drop Pod*

So here is the Drop Pod. I have inked all the blue base coat, finished adding all the brown base coat, and have begun adding the metallic colors.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Loving the alternative take on Ultramarines colours here, it does a lot to make them look brighter and 'heroic'. Keep it up!

If I could make a suggestion though, get a hand drill and start drilling out weapon barrels. You'd be amazed at how much better things look then, if you are looking down the muzzle at the model.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> If I could make a suggestion though, get a hand drill and start drilling out weapon barrels. You'd be amazed at how much better things look then, if you are looking down the muzzle at the model.


Thank you Iraqiel, I just didnt like the all blue of regular Ultramarines with nothing to break it up. 
Since the first photos in the thread were taken I have invested in a hand drill and have gone back and drilled out the barrels, I just havent put up any photos of a unit caring range weapons recently.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I actually don't mind these brighter colors, especially all the gold, it makes them look more regal. Good job


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Drop Pod 3*

Added a lot of the gold coloring to the inside of the drop pod. Once I get all of the gold done I'll wash it all in Agrax Earthshade.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Back Again X2*

Well finally got to some painting now that the holidays are over with. First up is an update to the drop pod I have been working on. I have finished the blue on the outside and am now starting to work on washes and other details, then I'll move on to highlights.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Custom Sergeant*

I put this one together from an old Assault on Black Reach set and some extra pieces lying around. I just love that fact that he has 2 chainswords. I'll probably start painting him in the next few days.

Also I believe that is the very first miniature I ever painted, now he gets an upgrade.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Sergeant Finished*

Finished up the Sergeant and I'm happy with how it came out, just wish my pictures were better  I left the red stripe on top of his head to show his rank instead of the full red helmets.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Somehow, you've managed to capture the "regal-ness" of the Ultramarine chapter. They all look proud to be space marines (to me anyway). Great work. +rep (they look better than my brothers Ultramarines too!) >_>


----------

